# WIFI deauthentication reason codes explained?

## Mr. M

Hi,

I am having some troubles connecting to WIFI using with my new laptop (Thinpad T420s, Intel Ultimate-N 6300). wlan0 makes a connection but immediately disconnects. The dmesg output is:

```

...

wlan0: associated

wlan0: deauthentication from XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX by local choice (reason=3)

```

Does anyone know what "reason=3" means or where it is documented? I have been looking at the kernel source but couldn't find anything useful.

thanks,

M

PS: I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3 and net-wireless/iwl-6000-ucode09.221.4.1 I am not able to connect to any network (both unencrypted and encrypted) using wpa_supplicant or NetworkManager

----------

## g0del

looks like its your AP or at least it thinks it is.

http://forums.wi-fiplanet.com/showthread.php?t=6536

----------

## Mr. M

 *g0del wrote:*   

> looks like its your AP or at least it thinks it is.
> 
> http://forums.wi-fiplanet.com/showthread.php?t=6536

 

Thanks.

It turned out it didn't have anything to do with the WIFI driver. I changed the networkmanager useflags from "dhcpcd -dhclient" to "-dhcpcd dhclient" and now it is working fine  :Smile: 

----------

## noclear2000

worked for me also

----------

